# Reloading supplies



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm a new reloader and looking for places to buy supplies. I've been to Kames and fin feather fur, both have adequate supplies. I'm looking for the ultimate reloading store front. I am in the akron area and am willing to take a drive. 

Thanks
Drew


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

If you found "adequate" you are doing better than most have for the last 2 years.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ken, thanks


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

What are you looking for? I can't help you with Akron but I was at a gun show in Cincinnati a couple months ago and primers were readily available and back down to pre Sandy Hook prices. There was quite a bit of powder there but the prices were still inflated. I'm lucky in that one of the gun clubs I belong to sells reloading components and they have been able to get some pistol and rifle powder. 

I shop online for bulk pistol bullets and any equipment I need.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Dawson Enterprises http://www.dawsonent.com/.

They are usually worth a phone call for most supplies. I think the pickings are slim just about everywhere at the moment however.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ken, mainly looking for better selection of bullets and brass and just about everything else for reloading. I was just thinking there might be certain gun shops that concentrate on reloading supplies more than others.

Buckeye, Thanks. I'll check them out. 

It's looking like my best bet is to shop online. I just like going to a store, especially for powders and primers with with haz mat fees. I should be able to get the powders I need and fin and kames though.


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

Try Great Lakes Outdoor Supply. The Bainbridge store is larger (used to be a KMart) but the Middlefield store might have more "Stuff". (about 15-20min apart) 45min-1hr from Akron.

http://www.greatlakesoutdoorsupply.com/


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I was just at FFF in Ashland two days ago and then went on to The Sportsman's Den in Shelby. Both had adequate supply's of both powder and primers. Bullets on the other hand were a little on the light side.
As far as brass goes, I would not buy new. Look for once fired or range pick up brass on this (as well as other firearms) forums for better prices. Gun shows are good places to find decent deals on bullets. you can usually ask for (and receive) discounts on lots of 1,000 bullets.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Brass is almost impossible to find, just bought a 22 hornet and had to buy loaded ammo to get the brass.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

68rocks, Thanks for sharing! I've never heard of that store. I will check it out.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I do gun shows and gun shops for powder and primers. I get other things online. Beside the main ones like Midway and Mid South Shooters Supply I also use ET Brass in S/W Ohio. They do gun shows and mail order both. www.etbrass.com


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Drew318, 
What in particular are you looking for? There are different prices every thing, depends on what your after.

Pops


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are looking for common brass go here: http://www.reloadingbrass.net/

I'm sorry but I don't think about brass as a reloading component. It's an industry perk for me.

Give him a call and disregard the website if what you are looking for is common.

He was also a budding business for bullet casting the last I talked to him. He has a lot of molds on hand and will likely cast what you need if you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Id stay away from any cast bullets if you plan on going indoors to shoot pistol. All the ranges are banning any cast bullet due to lead dust.
http://www.tjconevera.com/index.html


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> Id stay away from any cast bullets if you plan on going indoors to shoot pistol. All the ranges are banning any cast bullet due to lead dust.
> http://www.tjconevera.com/index.html


The no cast bullets comment took me by surprise. It's perfectly fine at the indoor ranges near me. But they are modern facilities with state of the art air handling systems.

What they don't want you to use is anything that can generate a spark or damage the backstop but cast is okay.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

buckeye dan said:


> The no cast bullets comment took me by surprise. It's perfectly fine at the indoor ranges near me. But they are modern facilities with state of the art air handling systems.
> 
> What they don't want you to use is anything that can generate a spark or damage the backstop but cast is okay.


Same with the indoor ranges I use.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Buckeye Dan and Big V, I don't know where you shoot but I've shot between here and Columbus and ALL of them will NOT let you shoot a cast lead bullet. The one Pro Armament in Akron will sometimes ask to see your ammo and does not allow. I know Black Feather in Columbus will ask every one who shoots, Stonewall will not and will ask, Select Fire in Berea will not, First Strike in Newberry will not, AA Shooting will. So please let me know where you use them because EPA requires a whole set of different circumstances now in the ventilation systems.

Pops


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Ken G said:


> If you found "adequate" you are doing better than most have for the last 2 years.


You're dead on with that one ken.

I got some once fired 22-250 brass at my local gun show-$40 for 100.That's a bargain in these times.
I used to get everything at that show years ago.The main guy I bought my brass from there, had 8+ tables with any caliber of brass that you desired. For lg rifle brass, $20 per 100 yr after year and I bought a ton of them.He had tons of bullets as well. 
The last trip there,that guy is still there but with only a couple tables. His brass stash was almost non-existant. Same with his bullets... Not even close to what he carried years ago.


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Pops, I was just looking for a store dedicated to reloading supplies. Maybe I'm just dreaming. Anyway, I ordered starline 44mag brass today from midway. A component I need at the moment to get started. Thanks for sharing guys. Btw I shoot at pro armament in the falls, they've never inspected my ammo but I do believe I've read about the no lead bullets. I'll check the next time I'm in there.

Drew


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Drew 318, 
Good Luck getting started but I don't know of any dedicated reloading store anywhere. There used to be a few around long ago but their all gone now. Make sure you pick up your brass because I haven't seen 44 on the floor anywhere. Just shop around to get what you need a piece at a time and you'll put it together. 
Make sure your always ready to purchase a deal when they come around to keep ahead of the component situation. Primers and powder have settled somewhat in price but the problem I've found is someone shelving what I need. Have Fun and load safe.

Pops


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Popspastime said:


> Buckeye Dan and Big V, I don't know where you shoot but I've shot between here and Columbus and ALL of them will NOT let you shoot a cast lead bullet. The one Pro Armament in Akron will sometimes ask to see your ammo and does not allow. I know Black Feather in Columbus will ask every one who shoots, Stonewall will not and will ask, Select Fire in Berea will not, First Strike in Newberry will not, AA Shooting will. So please let me know where you use them because EPA requires a whole set of different circumstances now in the ventilation systems.
> 
> Pops


LEPD and The Bullet Ranch will allow any hand cast bullets. AIMHI and Ohio Valley Outdoors both have exceptions for Cowboy Action calibers. If you use a clean lube and powder that won't fog up the lanes the latter two will allow other calibers on a case by case basis. Admittedly, in order to shoot anything other than .45LC at Ohio Valley and AIMHI, it may depend on who you know as well.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> Buckeye Dan and Big V, I don't know where you shoot but I've shot between here and Columbus and ALL of them will NOT let you shoot a cast lead bullet. The one Pro Armament in Akron will sometimes ask to see your ammo and does not allow.
> pops


I just spoke to the range master at Riverside Range in Cuyahoga Falls.
He said they DO allow lead cast bullets on their range,
The only restrictions:

Shotguns Prohibited! We have a unique water flow bullet trap, which the plastic wads in shotgun shells tend to clog thus requiring multiple shooting lanes to close. Please no shotguns!

- - No armor piercing, incendiary, or tracer ammunition allowed! NO Steel jacketed FMJ ammo allowed. (If a magnet sticks to the projectile and it is a FMJ bullet you CANNOT shoot it in our indoor range. Soft point and hollow point steel jacketed projectiles are OK.)


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> Drew 318,
> Good Luck getting started but I don't know of any dedicated reloading store anywhere. There used to be a few around long ago but their all gone now. Make sure you pick up your brass because I haven't seen 44 on the floor anywhere. Just shop around to get what you need a piece at a time and you'll put it together.
> Make sure your always ready to purchase a deal when they come around to keep ahead of the component situation. Primers and powder have settled somewhat in price but the problem I've found is someone shelving what I need. Have Fun and load safe.
> 
> Pops


Pops, that's what I love about revolvers! No picking up brass. But I'll pick up other people's brass &#128515;


----------



## nate44 (Jan 9, 2012)

try Precision Delta for jacketed handgun bullets

Nate


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Reloading components are the only reason I still attend gun shows. Guys are usually willing to deal on brass and bullets.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive been going to shows looking for reloading components but im reloading shotgun rounds.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Drew318 said:


> Pops, that's what I love about revolvers! No picking up brass. But I'll pick up other people's brass &#128515;


Drew, I love picking mine up, I shoot 5 and pick up 12.. what a deal. Brass hasn't been a problem, just the other items.


----------

